# Should I worry about Pre-eclampsia



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Just wondered if I should be concerned about pre-eclampsia.  I'm currently 36+2 with twins and have a family history of high blood pressure so I've been aware I could end up with pre-eclampsia.  I've been monitoring my blood pressure at home with a proper arm cuff monitor and the readings have been constant.  

My concern is that since Friday my feet have swollen very badly, I've got a near constant pain under my right rib (I thought this was one of the twins feet) and have just been on the scales and discovered I've put on 10lbs in the last 3 weeks.  When I googled P/E it suggested these are all symptoms and I'm wondering if I shouold be worried or not.

I'm due to see my consultant tomorrow but didn't know if I should be acting faster.

Pushoz


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't think you need to do anything before tomorrow, your ankles could be swollen due to the heat, and the pain would be more concerning if it was central at the top of your sternum, 

All the best for tomorrow,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

